# Une Mosaique



## Daniel

Ok till the upload thing is fixed, I want to show you a piece by me written 2 years ago.

It is a piece for piano and orchestra, one of my most virtuosic. The quality is not as I want it, but I didn't have time to fix it yet.

Anyway enjoy it.

Now how you can get the file:

http://service.gmx.net/mc/V2PsbrFWy2Ld4buFy9HK7vpcVSOyUu

1. Click on the link
2. Type in the field next to "Zugangscode" the password "openit"
3. Click on "Weiter"
4. Click on "GMX MediaCenter starten"
5. A new window opens and then select the file "UneMosaique" and click on it, now you will get "save as"

(I am sorry that it is only in German)

The link will work for 30 days from now on.

Hope it will work for you.


----------



## 009

Arrrghhh!!! 
I almost completed typing my thoughts on this when the page suddenly disappeared!!! Stupid Computer!!! :angry: 

Okay, here's what I remember:
I loved it. Reminds me of flashing scenes...Knight riding horse through dangerous night woods...volcanos, meadows etc.
Loved the offbeat punctuation and rhythmic structure at the beginning between the strings and the piano. The opening could not have been better. 
I didn't like the (snare drums?) in the beginning. The idea is great, but it sounds slightly weird to me in the opening.
I remembered commenting on the 3 fold structure...A really clever invention. A climatic climb each a tone higher? And reflected later on ( can't remember the exact instrument :angry: ), and then final exertions which resolved wonderfully. Professional! Can't remember the track time though( have to hear again)...
The long held note which ultimately carried the theme into the slower interlude... Though a prepared augmentation, but nevertheless much abrupt.
The 3 succesive long held notes toward the end, before a final recap... clever! and certainly oblivious to the un-noticed listener.
The minimalism effect is highly effective and makes it the more propulsive and adventurous...
I remembered commenting on the fill ins...how short yet effective. And how and when the piano fill ins come in...couldn't have been more appropriate.
And the downward sweep (piano) reminds me of Greig's Concerto in A minor. 
Then, I went on about the re-cap in pp.... clever how it started with strings(plucked) and then by piano... but then the 'magic' seems to diminish when passed back to strings which did a deviation instead.
And how part of the piano motif reminds me of 'flight of the bumble bee'...
and then the modulation to the major key...whimsical.
I will listen and post again. Can't remember what I typed.
I remembered having quite a detailed and certainly positive reply. :blink:

But I do remember LOVING it! That's certain!!! :lol: 
Do you score yr compositions? Can I order them? Not joking... :mellow:


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for your so positive critic, DW! Makes me really happy!  

I think the thing you mentioned at the beginning is the soundfont and recording (distortion because the volume and the too many midi channels have been too much for my equipment) ...Sorry for some not so good quality details 

The piece I wrote for the "Queen Elizabeth Competition" 2 years ago. (No prize unfortunetly )

If you want to have a copy of the score, I could make a pdf and send it to your mail? But some things seems to be unplayable for me, checking it after some time.   ... and let me know your thoughts in your second hear-through!


----------



## 009

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Oct 8 2004, 08:16 PM
> *The piece I wrote for the "Queen Elizabeth Competition" 2 years ago. (No prize unfortunetly )
> .. and let me know your thoughts in your second hear-through!
> [snapback]2408[/snapback]​*


Queen Elizabeth? WOW!!! :blink: OMG!!!
OK, here goes... this's going to be long. But you composition's too great, I simply have to treat it seriously. B)

I love the opening! It couldn't have been better. Loud and punctuated...esp. the occassional propulsive offbeats in the strings thereafter. I'm already seeing a knight riding through dark, dangerous terrains. But what I really adore here was the layout...having the strings and piano in rapid alternation...a full swing /'anticipation' of the adverturous journey.
0:15 here the knight enters the clearing and sees rays for the first time. And at 0:18 a very delightful small twist.
0:30-0:34...here it escalates and at 0:34, a simple upsurge(strings) unleashing the escapade into full swing again. Wonderful.
0:23-0:32...timpani going... C, C CGC. Subtle, but essential. Clever.
0:34-0:36 the timpani rolls and here we go again...
0:38... the timpani going ... Dom rest Dom rest... and I can hear this perpetual echo following closely after the timpani... I'm thinking that it's the strings plucking away? I really like this part. It's amazing how subtle parts like these keep the perpetual motion going.
1:02...Piano re-entry, and what better way to reinstate in running notes, double fold I realise. Reminds me of the work 'Knight Rupert'.
1:10...I can't help nodding my head whenever I hear this catchy motif.
1:13-1:17...I love the neat 'humour' in this. This has to be one of my fav moments in the track.
1:21-1:23...Wonderful piano fill in(sweeping arppegios to wind things up).
1:23-1:29...I realised that there was a long held note here... the intension of having this note carried the opening theme of the interlude(till 1:43) was clever. But it didn't help to ease out the transition and augmentation. It sounds slightly awkard to me. But this idea is truly clever. 
1:42-2:04...This is really clever. What better way to echo the opening than to repeat and develop it with the piano( main instrument), and here the beauty of simplicity lingers on.

2:41...the perpetual movement returns...slightly abrupt and weak to me. I would have did the exact opening in the beginning. I feel that the music needs a revival here... like WAKE UP!!! kinda entrance.
2:57- this downward sweep on the piano reminds me of Greig's Concerto in A minor. I adore this part, esp. how it suceeded the 'explosion' from the strings at 2:54-2:56.
2:58-3:00 I love the precision in the rhythm and dynamics. Neat!
3:02-3:06...Reminds me of Beethoven's symphomies- extensive, dramatic prepared double dominant endings.
I liked the subtle beats in the bass?( couldn't make out the instrument) thereafter before the piano makes a comeback.
At 3:25-3:30 ... Here I love the 2nd violins. PLaying countermelody to 1st violins.
Then, the piano develops into a scherzo(kinda).
3:57 -4:22...I don't like the 'snare' drums ( or what percussion is that)... the one I mentioned in my previous post.

4:40,4:44, 4:47 A 3 fold climb. How discerning. U certainly know how to escalate tension. U know yr tools.
5:33-5:44... I'm hearing the 'snare drums' again. Ummm...
5:44-6:00... It feels like one of those walks through the big city gates, and much light spirited now. Interesting change.
5:58-6:00... Here, the neat 'humour' comes back in the piano part again.

6:02...The journey starts again.
6:06-6:08... I adore the arpeggios. What great way to end the opening phrase with an upward surge.
7:03-7:12 One of my fav moments also. Strings plucking away here. And thereafter echoed by the piano 7:13( I thought this was clever and really whimsical sounding too )... I liked the recap in the strings at 7:22, but was slightly disappointed when the strings did a deviation, esp so at 7:27 when the adventure diminish.
I didn't quite like 7:33-? 7:5something...before the excitement returns. I couln't help feel this was quite 'extra'. 
I feel that the ending was ok(9:10 to end). But it doesn't leave an impression like the beginning. Which made me feel slightly dissapointed. The whole 2 mins or so before the end was more appealing for me...APPLAUDABLE in fact!!!

OK... Yr great Daniel! B) 
(Bow) Hail to the Grand Master!!! :lol:

Yeah, I really would like a copy of the score! Would it be inconvenient? :huh:


----------



## Daniel

Wow, for your so detailed analyse and critic . And this with only hearing it once or twice . You saw some things actually, I did make with instinct and didn't realize them myself!

Your thoughts for some improovements I will mark on the score.  

This piece is kinda extrovert and and I like some inventions and structure, BUT I couldn't write it again...my style has went to more introvertism, though I think I should integrate some more virtuosic elements in my future pieces, because if it is well thought virtuosy it musn't be bad, but personally I really became weird with virtuosy in last time:

I have been listening to some typical virtousy (or like many say: the typical piano writer) composers, like Godowsky, Doucer, Kapustin etc.
But the effect is very very negative on me. I can't stand them!!! Take Godowsky....so unindivual works and arrengements for me! The chopin etude transcriptions: in the originals they are characters now they are nonsense....most of this "virtuosy" and "Piano cultus" is just chatting chatting, or improvisation like, not to say just "fingers"....
A Haydn Sonata or Beethoven I love 10000 x more than anything by this virtousies.

Ok back to the topic...How did I come to it? Ah yes, virtuosity....well I think if you take the right dose of it, it can enrich the whole.

Your knight thought is neat. :lol: 
I love to hear effects and ideas of the music one has composed...it is so exciting!!


----------



## 009

> *Take Godowsky....so unindivual works and arrengements for me! The chopin etude transcriptions: in the originals they are characters now they are nonsense....most of this "virtuosy" and "Piano cultus" is just chatting chatting, or improvisation like, not to say just "fingers"....
> A Haydn Sonata or Beethoven I love 10000 x more than anything by this virtousies.*


Totally agree! :lol: esp. the bit about improvising. They just improvise and have em like blocks of pattern which at times is like what u said, really nonsense. The intension of improving on the original works if any, are really 'minute' and almost untraceable in the transcriptions. They are just more massive and that's all there is... it doesn't necessrily make em any more meaningful or give em more character(like what u mentioned). It almost feels like Godowsky is trying too hard to cram in too many things into these etudes... and I really couldn't agree more with yr word choice-Chatting...!
But there are people who love those transcriptions... how these works bring out the possibilities of a piano... its philosophical weight.


----------



## baroque flute

Whew!!! I haven't been on this forum in a while.  First I was away, and then I was busy recording my symphony. 

Anyway, I am eager to hear this piece. I tried and wasn't able to, but that might have been my computer's fault (it has its moods   ). So I will try again to listen to it.


----------



## Daniel

Welcome back!

Did you follow the given instruction correctly? If anything is confusing, just ask.


----------

